
Show HN: Search Hacker News Submissions and Download Results - gkst
http://ramiro.org/tool/search-hn/
======
gkst
I wanted an easy way to search HN, especially limiting results by number of
comments/points and to restrict them to sections like "Ask HN". This is what I
came up with for now, maybe some of you find it useful as well.

